# First timer



## Sheed88 (Nov 15, 2019)

Hey everyone, 

I just got a smoker and I’m planning on making a smoked Cajun turkey tomorrow (just found out about this awesome website). Any recommendations on the best combination of wood chips/chunks with that Cajun turkey? I’m using a Cajun type brine and then coat it with some Cajun and other spices as well.

I appreciate any advice so just let me know!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2019)

I've only done one Turkey so far. I used hickory which seems to be a popular choice. I used pellets in my mail box mod.
What type of smoker did you get?


----------



## phatbac (Nov 15, 2019)

I would use a fruit wood like apple. a light sweet smoke would go well with poultry and some spices you are using. a couple suggestions...

1. spatchcock the turkey or butterfly as its called too...cut out the back bone and spread out for even done-ness in light and dark meat
2. do not cook a huge turkey. limit a smoked turkey to about 14# if you need more use 2... at 225 degrees you have a possibility of parts of a turkey being 40-140 degrees too long.(over 4 hours) if its one of those 20 lbers
3. for crisp skin spray the skin towards the end like the last 45 min-hour with pam spray and turn up the heat to about 325 degrees to finish.
4. use a meat thermometer and get it to 160 degrees before pulling out the cooker. use the thermometer to judge done -ness and gauge the amount of cook time left

good luck and

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2019)

You know Aaron. Come to think about it. I bet Alder wood would work well too.


----------



## Norwester55 (Nov 15, 2019)

Alder is definitely a go on poultry!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 15, 2019)

Poultry takes on smoke real easily. If you do use hickory, go lightly with it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 15, 2019)

I guess I use either hickory or oak on everything, cause it's easy to get down here.
Al


----------



## kruizer (Nov 15, 2019)

I would recommend apple or cherry.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 15, 2019)

A lot of it has to do with what type of smoker you got and how high you can get the temp. Apple does pair very well with poultry. I second on the spatchcock method. Turns out great results. If you can smoke at 300-325 and pull when breast gets close to 165 let it rest for 30 min before carving.


----------



## Sheed88 (Nov 15, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> A lot of it has to do with what type of smoker you got and how high you can get the temp. Apple does pair very well with poultry. I second on the spatchcock method. Turns out great results. If you can smoke at 300-325 and pull when breast gets close to 165 let it rest for 30 min before carving.



I’m using a vertical masterbuilt propane smoker


----------



## jrisebo (Nov 22, 2019)

Sheed88 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just got a smoker and I’m planning on making a smoked Cajun turkey tomorrow (just found out about this awesome website). Any recommendations on the best combination of wood chips/chunks with that Cajun turkey? I’m using a Cajun type brine and then coat it with some Cajun and other spices as well.
> 
> I appreciate any advice so just let me know!


What is your Cajun recipe?


----------



## Homieside (Dec 9, 2019)

Hello,welcome to a gang


----------



## mikejonson (Dec 10, 2019)

I am new member too.i also love vegan burger.


----------

